# Unsafe approach to Golden Gate Bridge



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I think the approach to the Golden Gate Bridge from the north from Sausalito in Marin is unsafe for cyclists. There are many areas with blind shoulders, uphill, and little to no shoulder. In particular the section of Alexander Ave. at Bunker Rd. has a blind corner with little to no shoulder. There is sometimes thick vegetation at this shoulder further reducing the shoulder. The speed limit is 45 mph and there is heavy automobile traffic in the area from the Marin Headlands and a steady flow of cyclists.

I think the speed limit should be lowered to 25 mph. The shoulder should be widened or a bicycle lane created. Perhaps plastic barriers should be placed to help prevent automobile drivers from drifting into the shoulder although they would have to be wide enough for cyclists with trailers. 

Any idea who to contact about this issue? Caltrans? 
Are there cycling organizations working on this such as SFBC or MCBC?


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.projectheadlands.gov/main.htm

There are many improvements to the area in progress, although it is unclear if the 100 feet following that stop sign will be improved.

I never really thought it was that bad. It certainly seems safer than riding on the bridge with all the tourists. The marked shoulder is narrow at that spot, but the actual road is pretty wide, so the cars have plenty of room.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Agreed. The most dangerous part of the ride is dodging the Blazing Saddles crowd on the way home. Far, far more dangerous. 

BTW, they just chopped back all the vegetation on the side, if that concerned you.


----------



## ceejay (May 22, 2006)

I think the most dangerous part is climbing the Sausalito hill and having to cross over to get back to the east side of the bridge during the weekdays - most (including me) cross over before the stop sign because you have a clear view of cars in both directions. If you cross where they want you to, at the stop sign, cars come behind you speeding up around a blind corner. But still not as bad as dodging the TOABs (tourist on a bike).


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the route that went down under the GGB for climbing back up, although it's been closed the last two times I came through there.

But I've not found Alexander Ave to be that bad, really. Most of the tourists catch the ferry back so there's usually not too many on the climb out.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Agreed, though it will take a death or two before they would ever widen the shoulder. I climb that three times a week and the cars come very close on that climb.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

ceejay said:


> I think the most dangerous part is climbing the Sausalito hill and having to cross over to get back to the east side of the bridge during the weekdays - most (including me) cross over before the stop sign because you have a clear view of cars in both directions. If you cross where they want you to, at the stop sign, cars come behind you speeding up around a blind corner. But still not as bad as dodging the TOABs (tourist on a bike).


ditto. that's what I do on the commute. it isn't that bad. The worst part IMO is coming home the other way DOWN the hill. In addition to the salmoning TOABs (tricky to see when speeding down around some of the corners), the pave is in atrocious condition. Just look at some of the pics posted above. There's one spot in particular where the downhill flattens and goes slightly up for a small bit. Right there you have some huge ripples and potholes in the asphalt that always cause riders to swing out and take the lane. Then you have A-holes blaring their horn at you even though you are going 35mph and can keep pace with or beat them all the way down into Sausalito and well down through the lights on Bridgeway northbound. Wish they would resurface that friggin road so we can just stay on the shoulder and let the impatient ones blast by.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

i bought a car to drive the GGB and avoid the tourists. not sure who i despise more: the morons weaving with one hand on the bars and the other working a video camera; or the couples holding hands.


----------

